
Gowalla: Going Forward - creativityhurts
http://blog.gowalla.com/post/9378150015/going-forward
======
joaovrb
Well.. that's it for me then!

Notes, I don't care about... but the items are (were) a great feature, that
made me choose Gowalla over 4sq in the first place and also the one thing that
made me use it for such a long time. Without that I might as well switch to
Facebook Places or wtv...

~~~
PedroCandeias
My thoughts exactly. I think gowalla are underestimating the value of their
Item feature. What is "item usage" anyway? I never "use" my items because I
just like to keep them. The chance of discovering a new item is the only thing
that keeps me using gowalla instead of 4sq.

------
imrehg
I just hope they will listen to the the users crying out in unison: "keep the
items, that's the reason we use Gowalla". That's really how the replies on
that post look like.

